# Si arribeu abans d'hora, entreteniu-vos / entretingueu-vos (subjuntiu)



## dalfo

Si arribeu abans d'hora, *entreteniu-vos / entretingueu-vos *una estona amb les vostres coses.

Gràcies!


----------



## Dymn

Imperatiu: _entreteniu-vos _


----------



## dalfo

¿Explicació? 😅 Vull dir, pots estar parlant d'un futur probable (si voleu.. Entretingueu-vos) en lloc d'un imperatiu, no?.


----------



## Elxenc

Jo haguera dit: entretingueu-vos (amb qualsevol cosa). L'imperatiu no em "quadra", estic fent un suggeriment, una proposta


----------



## Dymn

Ni l'indicatiu ni el subjuntiu tenen mai el pronom darrere del verb... I l'imperatiu, i parlo de memòria de quan vaig fer Batxillerat, no té les formes velaritzades, tot i que és un punt discutible perquè crec que totes dues formes ens sonen naturals.


----------



## Doraemon-

Entreteniu o entretingueu, les dues formes són correctes com a imperatiu (que és el que és per lògica, apart de per la pista del pronom que diu Dymn, que també).
No estic molt segur però crec que entreteniu és predominant al Principat, entretingueu al PV, tot i que també em sonen bé les dues.
Conjugación del verbo catalán entretenir

Per cert, és "jo hauria dit", no "jo haguera dit", tot i que és cert que és molt comú al PV. La utilització del pretèrit de subjunctiu en lloc del condicional en alguns verbs tot i no estar recomanada està acceptada en castellà, en català no. És un castellanisme incorrecte.


----------



## tenienteramires

Totes dues opcions són normatives, "entreteniu-vos" i "entretingueu-vos", però la forma recomanada és "entreteniu-vos".


----------



## Elxenc

Doraemon- said:


> .../..
> Per cert, és "jo hauria dit", no "jo haguera dit", tot i que és cert que és molt comú al PV. La utilització del pretèrit de subjunctiu en lloc del condicional en alguns verbs tot i no estar recomanada està acceptada en castellà, en català no. És un castellanisme incorrecte.


Curiositats del bilingüisme:  Jo en castellà no diria:  yo _hubiera _dicho...;  Hauria dit: _habria_ dicho. Tinc els usos intercanviats? He de dir, també, que la forma "hauria dit" en català no em resulta estranya, gens ni miqueta. També l'use, però no sé amb quina freqüència.


----------



## Doraemon-

Millor dir "yo habría dicho" que "yo hubiera dicho", perquè la forma adient és el condicional (quan és el que toca, clar), i no un subjunctiu, tot i que s'accepta aquest remplaçament impropi. En català/valencià no, el condicional és únicament "jo hauria dit", però ja dic que és molt, molt comú al PV, tot i que no tant com en castellà, on s'ha arribat a acceptar plenament. És un fenòmen propi del castellà que ens ha contagiat (normal vist el context social on vivim).


----------



## Dymn

Doraemon- said:


> En català/valencià no, el condicional és únicament "jo hauria dit", però ja dic que és molt, molt comú al PV,


A Catalunya també: "_jo hagués dit..._". De fet mon pare en aquests contextos utilitza _havera_, reduït a _'vera_: "_jo 'vera dit..._". És l'únic cas en que fa servir una forma en _-ra_.


----------



## elprofe

Al diccionari normatiu de valencià apareix "_*entreteniu*_" i "_*entretingau*_" com imperatius.


----------



## Doraemon-

elprofe said:


> Al diccionari normatiu de valencià apareix "_*entreteniu*_" i "_*entretingau*_" com imperatius.



L'acabe de buscar ( Diccionari normatiu valencià ) i no:

entretín/entretingues
entretinga
entretinguem
entreteniu/entretingueu
entretinguen

El canvi de -eu per -au és una variant oral dialectal d'alguns llocs, no normativa.


----------



## elprofe

Doncs estem fent alguna cosa diferent...  Si busque el verb "entretindre" --- "Conjugació", apareix sols "_*entreteniu*_" i abaix hi ha una nota que diu que el imperatiu també és "_*entretingau*_"


----------



## tenienteramires

Doraemon- said:


> L'acabe de buscar ( Diccionari normatiu valencià ) i no:
> 
> entretín/entretingues
> entretinga
> entretinguem
> entreteniu/entretingueu
> entretinguen
> 
> El canvi de -eu per -au és una variant oral dialectal d'alguns llocs, no normativa.



El "canvi" de -em i -eu per -am i -au en el subjuntiu i imperatiu dels verbs de la segona conjugació i alguns de la tercera és la forma clàssica i normativa almenys per l'AVL. Això vol dir que "entretingau" o "rigam" són formes clàssiques, mentre que "entretingueu" i "rigueu" són formes modernes. Ara bé, la major part de parlants usem -eu i -em, però a València només ho sentiràs de Castelló cap amunt.


----------



## Doraemon-

Expedient X, jo veig això:


----------



## Doraemon-

tenienteramires said:


> Ara bé, la major part de parlants usem -eu i -em, però a València només ho sentiràs de Castelló cap amunt.



No sé ara a totes les comarques centrals (jo diria que també), però a La Marina al menys és sempre -eu, mai -au. 
Juraria que la forma "-au" es dóna únicament a l'àrea de l'apitxat.


----------



## tenienteramires

Doraemon- said:


> No sé ara a totes les comarques centrals (jo diria que també), però a La Marina al menys és sempre -eu, mai -au.
> Juraria que la forma "-au" es dóna únicament a l'àrea de l'apitxat.


Sí que hi ha molts parlars valencians del sid que usen -em i -eu, però generalment laajor part conserven les formes clàssiques -am i -au que, de fet, estan en expansió.


----------

